# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  '70s music appreciation thread

## anonymid

Share and discuss your favorite '70s music here!

----------


## WintersTale

70's rock is the best! Wings, Yes, Aerosmith, King Crimson, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Genesis, Rush, Camel, Renaissance, Journey, The Moody Blues...I could go on!

Much better than most of what is on the radio at the moment.

----------


## Ironman

The #1 song the week I was born was Captain and Tennille's "Love Will Keep Us Together".  It was also the biggest hit of 1975.

----------


## anonymid

This was the #1 song the week I was born:

----------


## WintersTale

I also have to mention some 70's pop artists, who are also amazing:

James Taylor
Elton John
Bruce Springsteen
Carole King
Melanie Safka
Carly Simon
Joni Mitchell
Billy Joel
John Lennon
Paul McCartney
George Harrison
Ringo Starr
Peter Gabriel (he counts, because he released 2 albums in the late 70's)
Jackson Browne
Jim Croce
Jimi Hendrix (okay, maybe not a pop artist, but including him anyway!)
Michael Jackson
Prince

----------


## anonymid



----------


## shelbster18

Anything Led Zeppelin.  ::D:  

I love this song by The Guess Who.

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Dill



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## TheCARS1979

How about the CARS, they started in 1977, and saved us from disco with this song from 1979, the song that sent the CARS into arena rock, with vocals from Benjamin Orr, they couldnt go wrong

----------


## est



----------


## est



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Cam

One of my favorite songs ever:






Actually just this Kansas CD at Newbury Comics for 4.99$  ::):

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark

I  :Heart:  Freaks and Geeks!

----------


## pam

ROCK





and DISCO

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## merc

I've started listening to  Linda Ronstadt and although some of her songs are so dated "70sish" She has a phenomenal voice. I was blown away by her singing "Long long time."  I don't think any current pop star could sound good singing that song. If I was better at the computer I would try to post it, but I'm lucky I can turn it on. I also like Jackson Browne and  a whole bunch of others. I like a whole lot of different types of music and there are always songs and singers that I have a hard time listening to from any decade.

----------


## metamorphosis

I don't think there is one. So will start one!




*The Kinks- Lola * (1970)

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## TheCARS1979

the CARS 2nd album , Candyo , this is the one that sent them into arena rock , When Ben Orr sang vocals on all  Candyo , Lets Go  and Just What I Needed that did it

----------


## metamorphosis

*Sex Pistols - Holidays In The Sun*

----------


## metamorphosis

Song originally from 1975, we all know it!





*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here*

----------


## Meadowlark



----------

